# Heal my broken heart, my sweet Lord.



## PamfromTx (Jan 15, 2022)

*Woke up too early.  That's three days in a row that I've had a bad sinus headache.  Worried silly about my Uvalde, Texas family.  What gets me is that area schools are closing down their schools except for Uvalde.  Lucy Jo and Lily Ann are doing well.  I called last night and they were wild and hyper.  Their mother finally gave in and gave them candy.  Dear God, help them fully recover.  

I can't bare the thought of those two little one being hospitalized.

My niece (Selina) is feeling down; she had just recovered from the worst flu she's ever had.  She was so sick, my poor girl.  Throwing up lots of phlegms.   Sister Lucy sounds terrible over the phone; coughing like crazy.  

Again, those who pray.... please, please pray for my family.  Thank you with all of my heart.  *


----------



## oldpop (Jan 15, 2022)

You and yours are in my thoughts.


----------



## Chris21E (Jan 15, 2022)

Much love Pam...


----------



## terry123 (Jan 15, 2022)

Prayers to you and family, Pam.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 15, 2022)

Offering up healing prayers for your family, Pam.


----------



## jujube (Jan 15, 2022)

Keeping you and yours in my thoughts, Pam.


----------



## ohioboy (Jan 15, 2022)

Bless those two precious children and all concerned!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Liberty (Jan 15, 2022)

Pam, hope you feel better and your family gets along fine and dandy!


----------



## Pinky (Jan 15, 2022)

Holding you and your family in my thoughts, Pam.


----------



## Devi (Jan 15, 2022)

Positive thoughts of healing for you and yours, Pam.


----------



## Jules (Jan 15, 2022)

Sending positive thoughts of wellness to your family, Pam.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 15, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Again, those who pray.... please, please pray for my family.


Of course


----------



## officerripley (Jan 15, 2022)

Positive thoughts for you and yours, Pam; I hope for the very best for you all.


----------



## feywon (Jan 15, 2022)

Keeping you and your family in prayer.


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 15, 2022)

You and your family are in my prayers, Pam. Blessings.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 21, 2022)

Praying !  Peace for you, healing for your family


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 21, 2022)

here's hopin' that things have taken a more positive turn...


----------



## Gaer (Jan 21, 2022)

YOU BET I'm going to pray for them!  bless your heart!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 21, 2022)

Sending prayers for you and your family.


----------



## charry (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## john19485 (Jan 21, 2022)

I prayed Pam


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2022)

Prayers and healing energy are sent your way.


----------



## twinkles (Jan 21, 2022)

Prayers are  being sent to those 2 children Pam


----------



## drifter (Feb 14, 2022)

Hoping things get better for your family and all turns out well.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 21, 2022)

Thank you for your wonderful prayers.  Everyone recovered from Covid.  My sister Lucy and extended family have been the only ones stricken with Covid.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 21, 2022)

I'm happy your family is ok. Hopefully everyone will continue to remain healthy.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 21, 2022)

gr8 news...


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 21, 2022)

Thankful they're feeling better,,


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2022)

I am very glad to hear that, @PamfromTx  !


----------



## terry123 (Feb 21, 2022)

Great news, Pam!


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 1, 2022)

Thank you all!!!   They all seem to be doing well.


----------

